# Cheap surface freight from US to Norway (moving home)



## El Bajong (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all

I'm studying in the US at the moment, and will be heading home to Norway in June this year. When I'm going back, I'll bring four pieces of checked baggage, which is two more than the the allowed quota of Continental Airlines (which is two checked bags). Under normal circumstances, this would cost $150 per piece, which would be acceptable.

However, one of the pieces will be a bicycle I bought here, and that means an extra charge of $100 on top, at which point I think it's all getting a bit hefty.

As I'm not in a hurry to get most of this stuff back to Norway, I'd be happy with sending it through some kind of surface freight, but since the USPS has stopped offering that option (only air mail now), I don't know where to look. I've also checked with FedEx and UPS, and since they too only do air freight (for ordinary customers) they're both outrageously expensive.

I've heard of freight forwarding, and have tried finding someone who would be able to help me out with this, but haven't had any luck so far.

So, I was wondering if anyone here have got _concrete_ recommendations for companies or solutions that might be useful here?

I'm talking about two relatively small pieces (one large bag and a bicycle in a bicycle box, perhaps 80 lbs total.), and as long as I get it within a couple months, that's fine. If I take this by plane, the price will be $400.


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

Since no one has answered, I did have one idea on where you could perhaps find out. If you go to Ebay, click on Community, then go to the "Sellers" discussion boards. Ask them - they usually are very helpful when it comes to shipping anything. Good Luck!


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

maybe you could try those local logistics companies in US... they might have connectons..look for door to door service


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

I shipped stuff from Boston to Brussels with a freight forwarder. I looked in the phone book. 1 cubic meter cost me about $400 door to door about 10 years ago. 
I don't know where in the US you are but get the phone book, call around. It could be cheaper or the same price to take it with you on the plane.


----------

